# Night Crawlers???



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

Are night crawler's going to harm my little RBP's?? They love them and so does my large Pacu! My roommate and I went hunting for night crawlers last night and got a sh*t load of them. Is it OK to drop one in their every now and again??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I give my 3 a worm every couple days flake food and a bit of beef heart and I always have a few feeders in with them.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah, worms are cool. I was told once though that all the dirt, plant matter, etc. inside the worm can sometimes contain high levels of nitrite ? dont think one stupid worm once in a while is gonna hurt though. especially the way p's always devour them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

should be no problem..good little treat for them


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Worms are great for them.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Im sure that your fish will take worms with no hesitation. My fish love worms. I have fed night crawlers, wax worms, and meal worms. Just make sure that you rid those night crawlers of any "junk" before offering them to your fish. Just run two fingers down the length of the worm to get it to excrete any unwated waste. Kinda grosse, but it will save your tank from getting all clouded up.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

mmmm worms.... Yeah go for it, as long as they are eating them, be happy


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

they should be safe as long as you dont pick them out of a pile of garbage or nuclear waste or some sh*t like that.....mine dont touch em though.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Fish loves worms. Its part of their main diet in the wild. Just becareful where you pick them up at. Make shure the worms didnt strive in dirty soil.


----------

